# What storage deals are you waiting for as Black Friday approaches?



## seagate_surfer (Nov 9, 2018)

As Black Friday and Cyber Monday approach, what type of storage you are looking to purchase and why?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 9, 2018)

Seeing as you appear to be touting for Biz what are you offering


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2018)

If I could get a couple reasonably fast drives for raid0 I'd be happy. 1TB or even 2TB are pretty cheap these days.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 9, 2018)

None for me yet - I've had 2 of my 2tb segate drives die out of warranty sadly and I'm sticking to my toshiba x300 6tb for now.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2018)

@Vario gave me an idea.

970 Pro

Amazon.de

Amazon extends the Cyber Monday even to a whole week from 19.11 to 26.11. Already in advance, people want to empty their pockets, that's what Amazon Cyber Monday is called. Starts on November 12, 2018.
Means: From 12:11 to 18:11 the countdown, then from 19:11 the Cyber Monday week with the finals on 26.11.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 9, 2018)

Big reliable drives to dump my bounties on.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 9, 2018)

Perhaps it might be wisest to get that zoolz cloud storage offer on sharewareonsale.com and use dark magic and tricks to make it available as a network drive or something. I'd really love to get fractal design r6 case and fill it with 11 drives, but I think that will never happen. I could use some cheapo ssd 240-256GB for my system drive, but unless I stumble on some great offer, like samsung 860 for under 300 kn that will wait until next year. I'm even thinking of selling the drives I already got, provided I find some nice cloud with a permanent storage space and lots of connectivity options deal.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 9, 2018)

I'd like a better NVME than the Samsung 970..
Something that hits 500 Mb/s or better 4k reads... And at least 300 Mb/s writes is just fine.
I'd like it in 1tb size with a great looking fantastic functioning heat spreader.
I'd be willing to pay $250 for that.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> like samsung 860 for under 300 kn



That is EUR41
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







jmcslob said:


> I'd like a better NVME than the Samsung 970..
> Something that hits 500 Mb/s or better 4k reads... And at least 300 Mb/s writes is just fine.
> I'd like it in 1tb size with a great looking fantastic functioning heat spreader.
> I'd be willing to pay $250 for that.



Let me ask a friend of mine who works in the company Samsung Germany maybe they can make something specifically for your tastes and needs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't take me seriously i was Joking


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 9, 2018)

I've got a new 12-bay enclosure to fill up.  I'm hoping to start filling it with some 6TB drives if I can find some good deals.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2018)

I need to buy a 12+ TB 7200 RPM to replace my 6 TB game drive.  It's down to 14% left and I'm not a fan of uninstalling stuff because my rural internet sucks.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 9, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> I've got a new 12-bay enclosure to fill up.  I'm hoping to start filling it with some 6TB drives if I can find some good deals.



Myself, I'd like to upgrade my QNap NAS with 2x 4TB or 6TB drives


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I need to buy a 12+ TB 7200 RPM to replace my 6 TB game drive.  It's down to 14% left and I'm not a fan of uninstalling stuff because my rural internet sucks.


Would you consider chucking in a second 6TB for raid0? It ought to perform better than any single 12TB drive.


----------



## Vario (Nov 9, 2018)

970 EVO or equivalently fast NVME in 1TB size, like its competitor WD 1 TB Black.  Maybe a Pro if the right deal emerged.  Might be this black friday or next years black friday as I am not in a hurry.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2018)

hat said:


> Would you consider chucking in a second 6TB for raid0? It ought to perform better than any single 12TB drive.


Nope, double the likelihood of data loss.  It would be substantially cheaper though.  I have no where to transfer that 6 TB while the RAID is created so that's really a non-starter.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 10, 2018)

If I see a nice deal on the Firecudas, I'll prolly grab a few for future builds.



hat said:


> Would you consider chucking in a second 6TB for raid0? It ought to perform better than any single 12TB drive.



Not likely .... I set up RAID 0 and RAID1 arrays in a test box every 3 years ... still haven't found an impact ona  desktiop system outside of benchmarks.     I mean if you want to get good benchmarks yeah that's a win..... if you doing storage intensive workstation apps like animation, rendering and video editing, go for it.  But otherwise, I have yet to see a true productivity impact.   Here's a list of quotes I collected maybe 10 years ago.... nothing's changed.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID_0#RAID_0

_RAID 0 is useful for setups such as large read-only  NFS servers where mounting many disks is time-consuming or impossible and redundancy is irrelevant.

RAID 0 is also used in some gaming systems where performance is desired and data integrity is not very important. However, real-world tests with games have shown that RAID-0 performance gains are minimal, although some desktop applications will benefit.[1][2]_

http://www.anandtech.com/printarticle.aspx?i=2101
_"We were hoping to see some sort of performance increase in the game loading tests, but the RAID array didn't give us that. While the scores put the RAID-0 array slightly slower than the single drive Raptor II, you should also remember that these scores are timed by hand and thus, we're dealing within normal variations in the "benchmark".

Our Unreal Tournament 2004 test uses the full version of the game and leaves all settings on defaults. After launching the game, we select Instant Action from the menu, choose Assault mode and select the Robot Factory level. The stop watch timer is started right after the Play button is clicked, and stopped when the loading screen disappears. The test is repeated three times with the final score reported being an average of the three. In order to avoid the effects of caching, we reboot between runs. All times are reported in seconds; lower scores, obviously, being better.  In Unreal Tournament, we're left with exactly no performance improvement, thanks to RAID-0

If you haven't gotten the hint by now, we'll spell it out for you: there is no place, and no need for a RAID-0 array on a desktop computer. The real world performance increases are negligible at best and the reduction in reliability, thanks to a halving of the mean time between failure, makes RAID-0 far from worth it on the desktop.

Bottom line: RAID-0 arrays will win you just about any benchmark, but they'll deliver virtually nothing more than that for real world desktop performance. That's just the cold hard truth."_

http://www.techwarelabs.com/articles/hardware/raid-and-gaming/index_6.shtml
_".....we did not see an increase in FPS through its use. Load times for levels and games was significantly reduced utilizing the Raid controller and array. As we stated we do not expect that the majority of gamers are willing to purchase greater than 4 drives and a controller for this kind of setup. While onboard Raid is an option available to many users you should be aware that using onboard Raid will mean the consumption of CPU time for this task and thus a reduction in performance that may actually lead to worse FPS. An add-on controller will always be the best option until they integrate discreet Raid controllers with their own memory into consumer level motherboards."_

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1001325
_"However, many have tried to justify/overlook those shortcomings by simply saying "It's faster." Anyone who does this is wrong, wasting their money, and buying into hype. Nothing more."_

http://computer-drives-storage.suite101.com/article.cfm/how_raid_storage_improves_performance
_"The real-world performance benefits possible in a single-user PC situation is not a given for most people, because the benefits rely on multiple independent, simultaneous requests. One person running most desktop applications may not see a big payback in performance because they are not written to do asynchronous I/O to disks. Understanding this can help avoid disappointment."_

http://www.scs-myung.com/v2/index.p...nt&print=1&page=&Itemid=55&option=com_content
_"What about performance? This, we suspect, is the primary reason why so many users doggedly pursue the RAID 0 "holy grail." This inevitably leads to dissapointment by those that notice little or no performance gain.....As stated above, first person shooters rarely benefit from RAID 0.__ Frame rates will almost certainly not improve, as they are determined by your video card and processor above all else. In fact, theoretically your FPS frame rate may decrease, since many low-cost RAID controllers (anything made by Highpoint at the tiem of this writing, and most cards from Promise) implement RAID in software, so the process of splitting and combining data across your drives is done by your CPU, which could better be utilized by your game. That said, the CPU overhead of RAID0 is minimal on high-performance processors."_

Even the HD manufacturers limit RAID's advantages to very specific applications and non of them involves gaming:

http://westerndigital.com/en/products/raid/


----------



## seagate_surfer (Nov 13, 2018)

Interesting and varied responses. Anybody else?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 13, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I need to buy a 12+ TB 7200 RPM to replace my 6 TB game drive. It's down to 14% left and I'm not a fan of uninstalling stuff because my rural internet sucks.


Literally me, my 6tb x300 is going down soon, no way is an ssd enough for me - at least without trading my kidney although I'll easily manage for two more years.


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 13, 2018)

Me wantz a 1000 PB nvme drive that gives 100,000 mbps speeds on all functions for around $100 shipped, with 5000TB of pre-installed pron    hahahaha


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 18, 2018)

Sorry, but nothing from Seagate.

I do have a Seagate 3.5HDD in my Glyph Studio external drive (photo below). It's relatively quiet, yet my entire office is close to inaudible, so I only power up the Glyph drive for backups twice a month, NEVER have it running while working, too much noise getting work completed. Also both my Sony Shuttle Professional external drives arrived with Seagate 2.5in HDDs. Swapped them out for Samsung (inaudible) SSDs.

Yea, so I really shouldn't be posting in this thread at all. lol 

For this holiday season, I'm grabbing an Intel Optane 280GB 905P PCIe Add In Card with the cool blue leds, about $399 I'm guessing. (the 280GB capacity has yet to be announced) And also the Intel Optane 480GB 2.5in M.2 to U.2 form factor for about $549.

*Seagate bought out LSI who bought out SandForce, and you guys didn't do ANYTHING with the technology you purchased? *

I guess that's why I'm not buying anything from Seagate this Christmas and haven't for many years.

*Last drive I got from Seagate was the 500GB Seagate SEVEN, super thin portable drive with the cool blue led drive function lighting. It's a beautiful little drive, I'd love to see more innovative products like that from your company, then I would place them on my "upgrade to purchase" list. *

(pic attached)

Sorry, guess I'm a hardware snob. lol


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2018)

Actually I just want to find a good price on a Seagate 2TB hd logic board so I can get my data back.  It's like 80can or so delivered.  I think my drive is still under warranty,  but I just want my data back.
Model: ST2000DM001.  Well,  it's 2TB of important data,  I would love a new logic board for xmas......  It's the reason I have 11TBs of Toshiba storage now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2018)

Density, I'm hunting for 6+TB single drives for arrays.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2018)

I actually need at least another 6TB soon.  Data adds up quickly.  Oh,  and then a 6TB backup drive.  Oh jeez...  I actually do need to buy some drives soon.


----------



## seagate_surfer (Nov 19, 2018)

johnspack said:


> Actually I just want to find a good price on a Seagate 2TB hd logic board so I can get my data back.  It's like 80can or so delivered.  I think my drive is still under warranty,  but I just want my data back.
> Model: ST2000DM001.  Well,  it's 2TB of important data,  I would love a new logic board for xmas......  It's the reason I have 11TBs of Toshiba storage now.



Go to this link and ask in the forums. They may be able to help you as it is not as easy as getting a new board. It has to have the correct specs.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 19, 2018)

As a parent, as well as a guardian of two nephews full-time,I wish I could make purchases on Black Friday.  Sadly, things like driving lessons, new sneakers, school clothes, and the endless list of games they want, close they need, toys they must have, and food they devour, takes precedent.

75% off all drives would be great.   I have a single 250 GB solid-state drive in my computer, that is constantly running out of space , leaving me to delete this game, or empty the recycling bin, or run drive cleanup,   Just to stop my drive from turning that dreadful red color in windows explorer  severe price cuts is what im looking for.


----------



## seagate_surfer (Nov 19, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> As a parent, as well as a guardian of two nephews full-time,I wish I could make purchases on Black Friday.  Sadly, things like driving lessons, new sneakers, school clothes, and the endless list of games they want, close they need, toys they must have, and food they devour, takes precedent.
> 
> 75% off all drives would be great.   I have a single 250 GB solid-state drive in my computer, that is constantly running out of space , leaving me to delete this game, or empty the recycling bin, or run drive cleanup,   Just to stop my drive from turning that dreadful red color in windows explorer  severe price cuts is what im looking for.
> 
> View attachment 110898


What are your system specs? Is this a laptop or desktop? Does your unit have the space/capability for an HDD?


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm rather curious where this is going.

For my personal use, I've decided that I am banning that low-frequency hum from my case altogether. Any replacement drives will be SSD. Not NVME until it drops down to reasonable $/GB, just regular SATA.

There's just a single HDD left and it is dying, SMART says so at least.


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 19, 2018)

Personally for me BF has already began with Micron and Samsung already going at each other with 500GB and 1TB capacities.
There's no better way to celebrate the death of horrible mechanical storage with higher capacity SSDs 

What about your SSDs, Seagate?


----------



## seagate_surfer (Nov 19, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> Personally for me BF has already began with Micron and Samsung already going at each other with 500GB and 1TB capacities.
> There's no better way to celebrate the death of horrible mechanical storage with higher capacity SSDs
> 
> What about your SSDs, Seagate?



May not promote myself but you are welcome to check out website.


----------



## Stealthyboy (Nov 19, 2018)

I want a 450 GB SSD to go on sale because I might want one for my laptop.


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 19, 2018)

seagate_surfer said:


> May not promote myself but you are welcome to check out website.



Checking amazon prices right now. An 860 EVO 500GB for 73$ or a Seagate SSD of 500GB for 85$ doesn't make a convincing case...


----------



## Basard (Nov 19, 2018)

I could use another 250 gig Barracuda... mine is almost full after about 10 years....


----------



## DirtbagDave (Nov 19, 2018)

I've got my eyes on a few NVME drives, particularly this. I'm moving fourth with technology and trying to abandon spinning drives all together. The times are a changing.


----------



## fusseli (Nov 27, 2018)

I was after NVME to upgrade my old 840 Evo ... don't really need the space, just want to upgrade to nvme for the OS and keep my old 500gb ssd, between the two 1tb is plenty for all my games .. 500gb has been fine for me since I uninstall games I don't play anymore

I snagged a 500gb 970 evo and a 500gb Crucial P1.  The P1 is getting returned, only a $30 difference but half the speed.

Also, nvme blew up my generic benchmark score 

before



after


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 27, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> For my personal use, I've decided that I am banning that low-frequency hum from my case altogether.


That's what I did the SanDisk Ultra II 480GB took over  secondary storage duties of a the 1TB  Seagate 7200.10. The only noise isthe case fans.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 27, 2018)

I got a WD Black 1TB NVMe drive. I have zero mechanical drives in my PC, they've all been moved to my NAS.

Sadly I have to agree with a lot of the other posts here, I don't touch Seagate these days, I've had too many issues in the past with failing drives.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2018)

Barracuda Pro 12 TB was pegged at $440 so I didn't buy yet.


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm still waiting for a bit of a reduction in big size drives..

I'm looking for a total of 12 to start with, then at least 8Tb or more in size just so I can double the capacity of my current Synology raid    I've 6 4Tb WD Reds for the moment.  I've seen a few good deals on 8Tb and 12Tb but sadly money for me isn't around right now, so they'll have to wait.. (Looks like 8Tb have stopped being on offer sadly)  I could really do with some bigger backup drives as I've only 4 3Tb drives and trying to fit 4Tb of storage on a 3Tb I'm not sure is going to work very well even with some good compression lol





I'm definitely considering the Pro drives over the standard drives as at the moment they aren't that much more and I feel like with the data that's going on it, I'd rather pay the extra to make sure it's protected.  I believe Seagate do offer some form of data recovery when you buy the Pro drives...  Ah, dreams will carry on!


----------



## seagate_surfer (Nov 27, 2018)

phill said:


> I'm still waiting for a bit of a reduction in big size drives..
> 
> I'm looking for a total of 12 to start with, then at least 8Tb or more in size just so I can double the capacity of my current Synology raid    I've 6 4Tb WD Reds for the moment.  I've seen a few good deals on 8Tb and 12Tb but sadly money for me isn't around right now, so they'll have to wait.. (Looks like 8Tb have stopped being on offer sadly)  I could really do with some bigger backup drives as I've only 4 3Tb drives and trying to fit 4Tb of storage on a 3Tb I'm not sure is going to work very well even with some good compression lol
> 
> ...



Correct...the Pro drives come with 2 years data recovery service with registration.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2018)

Barracudas can safely be used in a consumer RAID, right?  I looked at IronWolf and it lists 180 TB/y versus Barracuda 300 TB/y.


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2018)

seagate_surfer said:


> Correct...the Pro drives come with 2 years data recovery service with registration.



I now just need to wait till they are either giving them away or I have a load of cash I don't mind spending to replace what I have


----------



## seagate_surfer (Nov 27, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Barracudas can safely be used in a consumer RAID, right?  I looked at IronWolf and it lists 180 TB/y versus Barracuda 300 TB/y.



Yes you may. It also depends on the amount of TB's you need for storage.


----------



## seagate_surfer (Nov 28, 2018)

So, how did everybody do? Did you get what you wanted?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 28, 2018)

Nope, price didn't budge on the HDD I was (still am) looking at. ~12% left on my 6 TB.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 28, 2018)

Haven't found any great deals on a 4TB or 6TB for Qnap NAS use. Though some of the Seagate Barracuda 4TB's are priced right <$100, I won't buy anything with less than a 3 year warranty.  That leads me to the WD Red NAS drive, they are fetching around $119.

I currently have 2x WD 2TB Blacks and space is running out.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 28, 2018)

On sale at Amazon: Seagate 4TB IronWolf NAS (ST4000VN008)
List Price:  $151.37 Price: $119.99
https://www.amazon.com/Seagate-IronWolf-3-5-Inch-Internal-ST10000VN0004/dp/B01LOOJBQY/


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 28, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> On sale at Amazon: Seagate 4TB IronWolf NAS (ST4000VN008)
> List Price:  $151.37 Price: $119.99
> https://www.amazon.com/Seagate-IronWolf-3-5-Inch-Internal-ST10000VN0004/dp/B01LOOJBQY/



Same at Newegg.  Direct competition to the WD Red line  https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...N008&cm_re=ST4000VN008-_-22-179-005-_-Product


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 28, 2018)

6 days ago it was $109.99



https://pcpartpicker.com/product/6M...tb-35-5900rpm-internal-hard-drive-st4000vn008


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 28, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> 6 days ago it was $109.99
> View attachment 111451
> https://pcpartpicker.com/product/6M...tb-35-5900rpm-internal-hard-drive-st4000vn008



Good catch.  And that wasn't even Black Friday.  So far, only SSD's have cropped up with some killer deals this season.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 28, 2018)

Probably retired, low performance models retailers are trying to get rid of.


----------



## Susquehannock (Nov 28, 2018)

Been wanting internal BD burner. Waited until Black Friday and sure enough - a deal popped up. 
Exact model was 33% off at $40 shipped.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 28, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Probably retired, low performance models retailers are trying to get rid of.



If you're referring to SSDs, some good models.  The Samsung EVO 1TB and Sandisk Ultra 1TB are hovering under $130 if you look around.

Amazon had this:  Crucial MX500 *2TB* 3D NAND SATA 2.5 Inch Internal SSD - CT2000MX500SSD1(Z) *$208.99* Amazon Prime - it's now back up to $325


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 28, 2018)

seagate_surfer said:


> What are your system specs? Is this a laptop or desktop? Does your unit have the space/capability for an HDD?



Desktop, My case is a Fractal Design Meshify-C , yes it has many traditional HDD & SSD bays.

specs below


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 13, 2018)

Finally bought a Seagate Exos X12 12TB drive for $389.99 at Newegg ($0.0325/GB).  Amazon is out of stock until December 15 but they list $391.99.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 13, 2018)

Or a lot of games:


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 13, 2018)

Sooooo this topic went absolutely nowhere. Black Friday deals we waited for were nonexistant and some random questions were asked and answered. We saw the Seagate logo pass us by a handful of times.

Thanks, I guess!


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 13, 2018)

my HTPC seagate 1TB drive is acting wonky  Not cool. gotta buy new drives next month


----------



## seagate_surfer (Dec 13, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> my HTPC seagate 1TB drive is acting wonky  Not cool. gotta buy new drives next month



Try contacting support here to verify. Also, you can download and run SeaTools on the drive to see what the problem may be.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 13, 2018)

seagate_surfer said:


> Try contacting support here to verify. Also, you can download and run SeaTools on the drive to see what the problem may be.


Will give it a try, don't remember where I got it from tho.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 13, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Sooooo this topic went absolutely nowhere. Black Friday deals we waited for were nonexistant and some random questions were asked and answered. We saw the Seagate logo pass us by a handful of times.



While there were SSD deal galore, I saw nadda for any good HDD deals this season.


----------

